# Mud lake 3-29-12



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Launched boat from Provo harbor traveled to the Provo bay area and tried for well everything threw the tackle box at em fished from ten til 230 main lake water temp 50 mud lake about 60. Rod bent once for a snag


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

As windsurfers we call it Muddy Maui. The twin skunks huh? I swear we were not with you today. The catpion for that cigar pic should have been...."(fish) say hello to my little friend!"


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Haha it was meant to tease my buddy that opted to get better from the flu over go fishing my buddy told him i had a monster large mouth on!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

That sucks you got the skunk dude...gotta wait for the water temps to jump up another 10-20F and it will be ON FIRE for the White Bass, Catfish and Bluegills. Till then I am sure you could manage a fish or two...but nothing like that lake is known for. It won't be long brother...it won't be long.

I hate it when all that I catch is a sunburn and a skunk...tell me you are not gonna eat it!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

There's a lot of large mouth in there. Don't give up on that spot. It's a good one!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

I may need someone to show this troutboy the ropes I can admit defeat haha I tried buzz baits etc casted Toward an into reeds! Just drifting with the current I'm sure the fish are there laughing haha!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Couldn't resist for the twins and leaky and the sparkinator. Took this picture of my dog Elvis tonight and thought like father like son! Haha


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I hope that dog doesn't decide to roll up a Kotex. :lol: 

Sucks about the skunk, but at least the weather was nice.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Haha didn't even notice the background!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bscuderi said:


> Launched boat from Provo harbor traveled to the Provo bay area and tried for well everything threw the tackle box at em fished from ten til 230 main lake water temp 50 mud lake about 60. Rod bent once for a snag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

"Getting skunked isn't any fun but, For me I'd rather see you get skunked and post cool pictures like you do instead of catching a big Bass and posting a Photoshopped mess..Like some do"

+1


----------

